# Popular Books that are NOT Available on Kindle (or any other ebook format)



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought that we could try to write up a definitive list of popular books (I don't know how to define this but just use common sense) that are not available in ebook format. Anywhere. You don't need to ask, they will not be available legally. Put your suggestions and I'll add them in. 

2666: A Novel by Roberto Bolano
Labyrinths by Jorge Luis Borges
Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury
The Martian Chronicles by Ray Bradbury
Possession by A.S. Byatt
The Bloody Chamber by Angela Carter (and other works)
Cheri by Colette (and other works)
Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton 
The 1st and 2nd Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Stephen R. Donaldson
The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner (and other works)
Time and Again by Jack Finney
The Gastronomical Me by M.F.K. Fisher
The Horatio Hornblower series by C.S. Forester
Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank
The Quiet American by Graham Greene (and other works)
All Creatures Great and Small by James Herriott
Godel Escher Bach by Douglas Hofstadter
The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson
To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee
Gentlemen Prefer Blondes by Anita Loos
100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez (and other works)
Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier 
The English Patient by Michael Ondaatje
Harry Potter Series by J.K. Rowling
The Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
All the King's Men by Robert Penn Warren
The Caine Mutiny by Herman Wouk
Memoirs of Hadrian by Marguerite Yourcenar


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jurassic Park. I've been looking for it since I got my K 2 years ago.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

The Sheltering Sky, Paul Bowles
All the King's Men, Robert Penn Warren
I Claudius, Robert Graves
All Creatures Great and Small, James Herriott
The Quiet American, Graham Greene (and other works)
The Bloody Chamber, Angela Carter (and other works)
Possession, A.S. Byatt
Love in a Cold Climate, Nancy Mitford
Memoirs of Hadrian, Marguerite Yourcenar
Cheri, Colette (and other works)
100 Years of Solitude, Gabriel Garcia Marquez (and other works)
The Sound and the Fury, William Faulkner (and other works)
The Gastronomical Me, M.F.K. Fisher
The Haunting of Hill House, Shirley Jackson
Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, Anita Loos
Time and Again, Jack Finney
Rebecca, Daphne Du Maurier
Labyrinths, Jorge Luis Borges
Godel Escher Bach, Douglas Hofstadter


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The Vampire Chronicles (Anne Rice)
The Border Trilogy (Cormac McCarthy)
Blood Meridian (Cormac McCarthy)
The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco)
The English Patient (Michael Ondaatje)


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

_The Caine Mutiny_ by Herman Wouk
_The Once and Future King_ by T.H. White


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

2666: A Novel by Roberto Bolano
The 1st and 2nd Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Stephen R. Donaldson
Cold Mountain by Charles Frazier
The Horatio Hornblower series by C.S. Forester

- Walter.


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

Frederik Pohl, I'd love to be able to get more of his books.  With the new Gateways anthology I thought it'd be fun to go back and read the original books.  How disappointing to discover they weren't available. 

Another, Dune - $13.99!  I'd love to reread the book and series but I'm not quite ready to pay that much for the e-book.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

A Canticle for Leibowitz is another hugely popular book missing on Kindle.

And yes to 2666!


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

The Once and Future King by T.H. White


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thalia the Muse said:


> And yes to 2666!


I am very interested in reading this book but at 900+ pages. . . . . .well, let's just say it seems to me that this is EXACTLY the sort of book that should be electronic!


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> A Canticle for Leibowitz is another hugely popular book missing on Kindle.
> 
> And yes to 2666!


It is available. Just not on Amazon.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

TheSeagull said:


> It is available. Just not on Amazon.


2666 or the other one?
I haven't seen 2666 on amazon, sony, or B +N, is it available anywhere (legally of course )


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

LauraB said:


> 2666 or the other one?
> I haven't seen 2666 on amazon, sony, or B +N, is it available anywhere (legally of course )


I was referring to A Canticle for Leibowitz


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, cool! I had no idea.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Updated this nearly 8 months on, these books have become available in eBook format, somewhere, in that time:

The Once and Future King by T.H. White
Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov
Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie
Love in a Cold Climate by Nancy Mitford
Catch-22 by Joseph Heller
The Vampire Chronicles  by Anne Rice
All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque
Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy
The Border Trilogy by Cormac McCarthy
I, Claudius by Robert Graves
Cold Mountain by Charles Frazier
The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco
The Sheltering Sky by Paul Bowles

Some nice progress there. Still a long way to go though.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget the Harry Potter books.

(Not that I care personally, but I hear they are popular.)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Autobiography of Malcolm X as told to Alex Haley.

The Neon Rain: A Dave Robicheaux Novel by James Lee Burke (the first of his Det. Robicheaux novels).


----------

